# Cambridge City Council proposes civilian employees to conduct traffic stops



## Public Safety (Nov 7, 2011)

Cambridge City Council is proposing a new policy order that would have civilian employees of the Traffic and Parking Dept. conduct traffic stops and enforce ch. 90. “The presence of an armed police officer during a ROUTINE traffic stop raises the tension of the encounter unnecessarily and can itself lead to conflict, causing harmful stress to both parties and damaging the relationship between police and the community.” Seems like a great idea. It’s Cambridge, so I have to say, I’m not the least bit surprised.


----------



## res2244 (Feb 28, 2020)

Civilians that aren't part of an LE agency using an MDT? That's an ooof.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Cambridge=Berkeley East!


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

When do we tell them there's no such thing as a "ROUTINE" traffic stop?

Who will be the sacrificial lamb to try this only to get slaughtered by the driver?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

It’s sounding more and more like they want to go to a British police model: mostly unarmed cops but with armed response officer cars in case they encounter guns. It doesn’t work well in Britain, however, and it’s certainly not going to work here.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Please let this pass. I moved to NH, but I will head down to do donuts in Haaaavard Square.


----------



## res2244 (Feb 28, 2020)

Hush said:


> Please let this pass. I moved to NH, but I will head down to do donuts in Haaaavard Square.


I'll make sure I don't pahk my cah at the Hahvahd yahd while you are doing that


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

No authority. MGL specific only to police writing tickets 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Can’t have access to MDT/NCIC etc data by law. No SCMODS for the Pogue.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

CCCSD said:


> Can't have access to MDT/NCIC etc data by law. No SCMODS for the Pogue.











One of my top 5 movies right there!


----------



## IamTheDude (Aug 6, 2017)

Sooty said:


> When do we tell them there's no such thing as a "ROUTINE" traffic stop?
> 
> Who will be the sacrificial lamb to try this only to get slaughtered by the driver?


Sure there is such thing as a "routine" traffic stop... you know like when someone gets pulled over for driving a vehicle without a license plate, has a gun, and it turns out they just blew up a federal building!


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

If the Cambridge city council thinks that there is such a thing as a “routine traffic stop” then my gut tells me none of them have ever been police officers. (You can imagine my surprise)


----------



## res2244 (Feb 28, 2020)

The term “routine traffic stop” makes about as much sense as “bulletproof vest”


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

res2244 said:


> The term "routine traffic stop" makes about as much sense as "bulletproof vest"


Or black lives matter as a political statement.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

So the city counsel is afraid of stressing out someone pulled over by an armed police presence? I guess you wouldn’t want to ruin a wanted felons day and make them feel all nervous over a traffic stop


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Cambridge has a great police department... it'd be one thing if they're rife with issues!

And I don't even think they're thinking "be like Britain!" - they just don't want proactive police.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Harvard and mental square would be overrun, I sat let them have a taste of that. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

Sooty said:


> Cambridge has a great police department... it'd be one thing if they're rife with issues!
> 
> And I don't even think they're thinking "be like Britain!" - they just don't want proactive police.


Good department, busy patrol areas, good money, lots of special unit opportunities... no way I'd ever want to work there. It's just not worth the bullshit. No fucking way


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Brookline PD is the best! They're sporting beards so as not to offend Isis or any of the other "progressives" in town..........


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Don’t be jealous. If you have a beard, you’re an Operator, so it means you’re like an SSPO Deluxe.


----------



## IamTheDude (Aug 6, 2017)

Just imagine this passes, starts happening, and inevitable goes completely sideways... Trump has the opportunity to say "The Cambridge city council acted stupidly!"


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

IamTheDude said:


> Just imagine this passes, starts happening, and inevitable goes completely sideways... Trump has the opportunity to say "The Cambridge city council acted stupidly!"


I think you have this backwards.

It will pass, it will go sideways, and the deranged morons in Cambridge will say "Trump has made this country so dangerous that not even non-law enforcement traffic enforcers are safe any more!"


----------

